# Worms in my chicks



## Stephanie Christy (Apr 19, 2020)

Help!
I went out to the brooder to check my chicks and I saw something hanging from the vent of one of my week old ISA Browns. I picked her up and it was a long worm hanging out of her vent attached to poop. What should I use to deworm them????


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I doubt highly that was a worm. A week old chick just is not old enough for the life cycle of any intestinal worms. It might have been an intestinal shed which happens and is no big deal.

If you see it again, get a pic.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin is correct, week old chicks do not have worms. Most likely it's shed intestinal lining which is normal on occasion. However if it's frequent, I recommend getting the chick started on Corid 9.6% liquid solution.


----------



## Volodymyr (May 12, 2020)

Most likely it's shed intestinal lining


----------

